# Anymore, already, no longer



## pizzakid

I have some similar sentences to these in my French textbooks, and I am interested to know how 'anymore' and 'already' would work in the Romanian language. A translation of any of the below sentences to Romanian would be very helpful.. Not all of them contain the phrases in the thread title but you could say they're part of the same flow. Here goes:

He used to speak Romanian, but not anymore.
The dog already plays the flute!
Already? Really?
He speaks Hungarian only to his dogs.
He used to play football only when he was cold.
He doesn't like it anymore.
He is now a Catholic.
He no longer plays the flute.
He does not play the flute anymore.
Don't ever play the flute again! 
He will never play the flute again.

Also, do 'anymore' and 'already' change depending on the number of people? 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## OldAvatar

He used to speak Romanian, but not anymore.
 Obişnuia să vorbească româneşte. 
The dog already plays the flute!
 Câinele cântă deja la fluier.
Already? Really?
 Deja? Serios?
He speaks Hungarian only to his dogs.
 El vorbeşte maghiara doar cu câinii săi.
He used to play football only when he was cold.
 Obişnuia să joace fotbal doar când era frig.
He doesn't like it anymore.
 Lui nu-i mai place.
He is now a Catholic.
 Acum, el este catolic.
He does not play the flute anymore.
 El nu mai cântă la fluier.
Don't ever play the flute again!
 Nu mai cânta niciodată la fluier! 
He will never play the flute again.
 Nu va mai cânta niciodată la fluier.


----------



## pizzakid

Mulţumesc!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

pizzakid said:


> Also, do 'anymore' and 'already' change depending on the number of people?


No, they don't change because they're adverbs. Only verbs and adjectives (to a certain extent) vary depending on gender and number.


----------

